# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Hunting & Trapping >  16 Year Old Girl Bags Three Bucks In An Hour

## crashdive123

This Wisconsin teen got a 13 point, 10 point and 8 point buck in an hour - using a black powder rifle (don't tell Y2K).  http://www.postcrescent.com/article/...f-deer-hunting

----------


## kyratshooter

I don't remember Y2 professing his worship or hatred of BP.  I am sure he had some rediculious and/or offensive opinion.

Did I miss that?

----------


## BENESSE

Seems like duckweeds of the y2k variety get so much more traction than regular folk. 
Just like in real life.
He's been gone awhile and people are _still_ talking about him.

----------


## SARKY

Only to mock and berate him Miss B

----------


## BENESSE

...which is more fun.

----------


## hoosierarcher

"duckweeds?????" Such a ugly word from from someone so fair. Accurate but ugly.

----------


## BENESSE

You are so right HA. And to think I was holding back!
I WILL be cleaning up my act on 2011 and y'all will have to hold me to it.

----------


## Rick

I don't know. Duckweeds isn't so bad a word.

----------


## BENESSE

Didn't think so either, at the time...but we tend to be a little insular (read: in denial) up here in the city.
Duckweed was what I was gonna say but changed at the last moment as not to offend the ducks on the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Hmmmmmm.  If I didn't know better I'd say somebody was practicing "leave no trace". :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

There aren't really any ducks on the forum. We have some savage killer geese, however.

----------


## crashdive123

I've actually posted pictures of duckweed.

----------


## crashdive123

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Not quite what you were expectng huh?

----------


## BENESSE

> There aren't really any ducks on the forum. We have some savage killer geese, however.


That's why I thought I was safe. But boy, nothing gets by y'all. Not even an itty bitty letter. :Sneaky2:

----------


## Rick

If it's any consolation, I had to use my glasses.

----------


## crashdive123

> That's why I thought I was safe. But boy, nothing gets by y'all. Not even an itty bitty letter.


Well, you made the mistake of substituting for the favorite and over-used letter of politicians. :Turned:

----------


## BENESSE

I'll work on using more lady-like words that leave nothing to interpretation. 
Would douche work better than duckweed? :Shifty:

----------


## crashdive123

I didn't know you were into fencing.

----------


## BENESSE

...Touche.

----------


## wildWoman

> There aren't really any ducks on the forum. We have some savage killer geese, however.


 :burst:  Not true...

----------


## crashdive123

Are they using your snow sled for a watering hole?

----------


## wildWoman

No, it's the lid off a rubbermaid box. They also have a bigger bath but the lid works better in the winter.

----------


## hoosierarcher

> I don't know. Duckweeds isn't so bad a word.


Your editing like that is censorship, this aint a cyber democracy but some may take offense. Just saying.

----------


## hoosierarcher

> I'll work on using more lady-like words that leave nothing to interpretation. 
> Would douche work better than duckweed?


 :no way: LMAO :W00t:

----------

